# Reading > Who Said That? >  Dostoyevsky - but which text?

## jessamine

Can anyone place this quotation from Dostoyevsky: Rather, we aim at being personalities of a general... a fictitious type. ? 
It's in a novel I'm writing a PhD chapter on, and Google was of no use. I'd be very grateful if some clever person can help.  :Smile:

----------


## Brielle92

Hmm could you mention the titles of the novels you've read? 

Also, is "fictitious type" the exact phrase? 

On the top of my head it sounds like something Father Zossima could have said, or it could be in The Idiot for sure.

----------


## loe

I also had to think of The Idiot, but can't say it for sure.

----------

